# We've started......



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

....well Tilly had her first kitten between 12.30 and 1pm this afternoon - not sure the exact time as had come down stairs for lunch! (evidence of placenta delivered and eaten though)

She's cleaned it all up and doing well but STILL waiting for the next one!

Something tells me this will be a long day! She's eaten, washed and feeding the kitten though and all looking so far so good just slow........


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> ....well Tilly had her first kitten between 12.30 and 1pm this afternoon - not sure the exact time as had come down stairs for lunch! (evidence of placenta delivered and eaten though)
> 
> She's cleaned it all up and doing well but STILL waiting for the next one!
> 
> Something tells me this will be a long day! She's eaten, washed and feeding the kitten though and all looking so far so good just slow........


Glad everything has gone well so far, hope it stays that way! I do want lovely pics though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great news - hope everything goes well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

is that 5 hours since the last kitten? she isnt pushing/struggling is she?

what colour/pattern!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Very considerate of her to have them during the day. Best of luck and keep us posted! x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooh, good luck keep us posted x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> is that 5 hours since the last kitten? she isnt pushing/struggling is she?
> 
> what colour/pattern!!


Thanks guys, Im so nervous and excited yet weirdly calm to 

Nope no pushing or struggling, I knew she was having contractions this morning but after 4 hours I started to think I was getting paranoid which is when came down for lunch!

Mum and kitten both just settled down purring and feeding.

Kitten is black and white short haired very classic bib and socks markings


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Still nothing, rang the vet and he says he's not too worried at the moment as shes not distressed, she's looking after the kitten and she's eating ok but to ring him if it changes.


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

well done.keep us posted.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope everything goes ok with the rest of them. How many do you think shes having?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

We were expecting 3 but I have a horrible feeling she's lost the other 2, vet trying to tell me it may not be the case and we have had kittens before where one was born almost 24 hours lately completely healthy but I just have an awful niggle 

Just a waiting game really and hope she starts getting contractions again soon x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> We were expecting 3 but I have a horrible feeling she's lost the other 2, vet trying to tell me it may not be the case and we have had kittens before where one was born almost 24 hours lately completely healthy but I just have an awful niggle
> 
> Just a waiting game really and hope she starts getting contractions again soon x


Id pop her to the vet for a shot of oxytocin, could get them moving again, ask the vet first, as 8hours a long time to go, she may just needa bit of help


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

keep positive and strong.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Id pop her to the vet for a shot of oxytocin, could get them moving again, ask the vet first, as 8hours a long time to go, she may just needa bit of help


Unfortunately the vet doesn't want to risk it, due to sickness he's having to cover 2 practices and his own so he doesn't have access to all his usual equipment so he says if it comes to it its safer for her to have a c section in the morning when he has his equipment and staff then. So basically its just the wrong weekend for it to happen as I know it sounds really harsh but Tilly and the one born kitten has to take priority over the 2 unborn and the vet says he doesn't want to start off a string of events that may lead to losing mum and end up hand rearing one


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Unfortunately the vet doesn't want to risk it, due to sickness he's having to cover 2 practices and his own so he doesn't have access to all his usual equipment so he says if it comes to it its safer for her to have a c section in the morning when he has his equipment and staff then. So basically its just the wrong weekend for it to happen as I know it sounds really harsh but Tilly and the one born kitten has to take priority over the 2 unborn and the vet says he doesn't want to start off a string of events that may lead to losing mum and end up hand rearing one


can you call a different vet? Whats he going to do if she needs help now? tell you to wait until tom???? :blink:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> can you call a different vet? Whats he going to do if she needs help now? tell you to wait until tom???? :blink:


he says if she starts getting distressed then he will do a c section but he says he doesn't want to unless he has to due to the risks.

The only other vet I can find on call is already dealing with another labour and its a pedigree so has to take priority 

I told the vet but didnt' really want to admit it to myself as have been hoping that I'm just being over worried but I havent seen or felt any movement for a good couple of hours now 

Kitten born weighs in at 124g


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

thats a good weight for baby 
was it certain she was having 3 kittens? could maybe she was only having 1 big kitten? is mum ok?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

The vet put down 3-4 from the scan but she wasn't that big so assumed 3, there was definately movement after the 1st one was born and was checking for movement every 30 mins, it was when went to check at 6pm that first couldn't find any movement and after 20 mins of not finding anything rang the vets, but yeah there was definately at least 1 more but pressumed 2 from the scan x

ps mum still seems ok, she's still eating and looking after kitten, she just seems to act like she's already finished.


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

in between kittens with ruby she cleaned kitten,looked around but wouldnt settle.when she did come to the end of the birth and after she cleaned etc she settled straight down to sleep.
maybe if your girl isnt settling to sleep then she is still going.i know it must be hard but try not to worry.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

My cat had uterine exertion i think it was called, and her uterus just stopped contracting, because she wasn't getting the hormones she thought she had finished and there was one still in there, i didn't feel any kitten movement with the last one, and the vet couldn't say whether it was alive when i took her for the c-section, but it was a good 14 hours between the last natural kitten and the c-section, he was fine. (still is n he is now the biggest in the litter )

I hope everythings ok with them, and i can understand the vet, with her not being in distress etc. 

fingers crossed for you, has he booked you in for first thing in the morning?


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

any news? hope all ok.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any nerws???


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry my internet crashed last night to and as you can imagine didn't sleep so could of done with you guys to talk to, so ended up just sitting in tears for a while  

No sign of any more kittens, she still seems perfectly settled and kitten is doing well, we are booked in for 9am this morning - weirdly her stomach does seem to have gone down quite a bit though?

Its just been one nightmare after another this weekend and I dont think I've ever wished for a monday morning more!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Kitten now weigh 139g x


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

ah hun as i said b4 try not to worry.mayb they got scan wrong and there was only 1 special baby.il check back later as off to work shortly but il be thinking of you.
great weight gain


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks hun, yeah I know scans aren't exactly reliable but never had one that far out before, have scoured the room she's in top to bottom and definately no evidence of any other kittens anywhere so just see what the vet says now. She seems happy and has already had 2 lots of breakfast and the kitten doing really well (very vocal too) so am really hoping your right!

After such a rollercoaster think ALL my waiting list of homes are gonna be disapointed as I doubt I'll want to part with this little one


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hoping for good news when you return, glad mom and baby are well x


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope it all goes ok at the vets


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Lisat you are picking my next lottery numbers!!!!

Been to the vets, mum and kitten both very well, had an xray and definately no other kittens but she is heavily constipated just from the shear amount she's been eating!

Just settled back in, she definately glad to be back home :001_smile:

Oh and kitten is a girl and was 142g at the vets weigh in :001_smile:


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

coz its only 1 of her lol shes getting all that milk to herself .... is this a moggy or pedigree... if a moggy then i suppose your happy for it just to be the one. kitten can get lots of attention and maybe be easier to find one good home for him/her


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Some photos while waiting for xray results .....


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Some photos while waiting for xray results .....


Awww she is lovely, so is her little baby! Baby looks very big though  xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Shes a beautiful cat, if kitty follows mum then he/she will also be a beaut x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey!! that scan was well out 3 or 4 and she had 1 !

glad that she is doing well  x


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I've had Lottie scanned both of her pregnancies and both times been really out - they are notoriously unreliable. First scan said 1 or 2 kittens and there were 8 and second scan said 1 kitten and there were 4!! Kittens like to hide on scans lol or move around a lot and fool you into thinking more


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats the thing, my instincts were trying to tell me she was ok from her behaviour etc but the scan was telling me to panic - I've had them before where they've missed kittens but never one to add phantom ones before!

ps to TB, from our conversations before im even more confused - its been the worst weekend ever - anything that could go wrong has, been such a rollercoaster of emotions yet managed to get through to the other side fairly unscathed. On one hand I feel Im not sure Im up to going back to pedigree breeding but on the other hand I've got people moaning at me saying that its exactly what I should be doing and should go all the way and get my own champion lines going!??

Have 8 very disapointed people as they all still wanted a kitten but have decided to keep our little "star"


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Thats the thing, my instincts were trying to tell me she was ok from her behaviour etc but the scan was telling me to panic - I've had them before where they've missed kittens but never one to add phantom ones before!
> 
> ps to TB, from our conversations before im even more confused - its been the worst weekend ever - anything that could go wrong has, been such a rollercoaster of emotions yet managed to get through to the other side fairly unscathed. On one hand I feel Im not sure Im up to going back to pedigree breeding but on the other hand I've got people moaning at me saying that its exactly what I should be doing and should go all the way and get my own champion lines going!??
> 
> Have 8 very disapointed people as they all still wanted a kitten but have decided to keep our little "star"


will pm you


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

ah so glad all is ok with mum and baby.u can now spoil them both :tongue_smilie: 
must of been such a worry though, i know i was worrying for u and i was here behind a screen.
luvly pic too and fantastic weight gain.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

soooo glad you're baby's ok 

my vet did tell me not to bother with a scan as it wouldn't be any more reliable than palpation of the abdomen, he was spot on tho when he said 5-6 and we had 5 

love the weight gain, she's gonna be a little chunky


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

loz83 said:


> soooo glad you're baby's ok
> 
> my vet did tell me not to bother with a scan as it wouldn't be any more reliable than palpation of the abdomen, he was spot on tho when he said 5-6 and we had 5
> 
> love the weight gain, she's gonna be a little chunky


She sure is! Never known such a contented kitty! weight is 149g this morning


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Look at my little podgey star, something tells me she wont need any topping up


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Look at my little podgey star, something tells me she wont need any topping up


Awwwww bubbie! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bliemy he looks about 3 months old!!


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

gorgeous.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Even the vet went "coor shes a good size, you sure she gave birth yesterday" and i was like erm yep! 

Tilly is 3.7kg and Harry (the dad) is 3.9kg so neither are exactly big cats just one large baby, shes not as wobbly as most newborns either, she can actually make her way all the way round the birthing box in pretty quick time!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations... and wow what a whopper!!!

I bet that one made mums eyes water


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww so cute, she is a good size, lovely tho:001_smile:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

ok so yesterday she was 154g so only a gain of 5g but still averaged out at 10g a day and kitten still doing really well and just figured well she has to slow down at some point then todays is........

179g!!!

Tilly is really chilled out too, first couple of days when I picked her up to weigh she was a bit unsure but now she's like "yeah that its stick her in the scales, yep I know she's squeaking but I know its alright, I'll just give her a good wash and feed after"


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> ok so yesterday she was 154g so only a gain of 5g but still averaged out at 10g a day and kitten still doing really well and just figured well she has to slow down at some point then todays is........
> 
> 179g!!!
> 
> Tilly is really chilled out too, first couple of days when I picked her up to weigh she was a bit unsure but now she's like "yeah that its stick her in the scales, yep I know she's squeaking but I know its alright, I'll just give her a good wash and feed after"


I love a good happy story!  So glad they are doing so well, and I love the fact that the baby is so podgy, I just want to nomnom!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

missye87 said:


> I love a good happy story!  So glad they are doing so well, and I love the fact that the baby is so podgy, I just want to nomnom!


I know shes gone really fluffy too, not long haired just really fluffy so shes just a pudgey ball of fluff now at just 4 days old


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I know shes gone really fluffy too, not long haired just really fluffy so shes just a pudgey ball of fluff now at just 4 days old


I think we need proof of her fluffiness


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Glad all went well, kitten looks gorgeous, i think we need more pictures,,,_


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well if you insist


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

When she's in the box on her own she looks tiny but then when Tillys in there with her its hard to believe shes only 4 days old, they are just so both chilled out though I cant stop watching them!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Melting all over the chair and floor* I absolutely LOVE the pics when she is cuddling him! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

missye87 said:


> *Melting all over the chair and floor* I absolutely LOVE the pics when she is cuddling him! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Yes, cuter than cute!


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

gorgeous.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Well if you insist


It looks like she will have tabby markings coming through the black on that 1st pic.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> It looks like she will have tabby markings coming through the black on that 1st pic.


they will disapear when shes older


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah she'll be black and white but lovely classic markings and pretty symetrical too.....

Today we are 200g on the dot!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> yeah she'll be black and white but lovely classic markings and pretty symetrical too.....
> 
> Today we are 200g on the dot!


Wow it really sounds like she is piling it on! Which is great cos it means a happy healthy bubby. I wonder if she will end up being a tall kitty?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Wow it really sounds like she is piling it on! Which is great cos it means a happy healthy bubby. I wonder if she will end up being a tall kitty?


She probably thinks shes an mc lol

Although she does have an all you can eat buffet on tap 24/7 :lol:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

And a few more piccys


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> And a few more piccys


She has a proper little milk belly, just want to stroke it!!! 
I don't blame you for wanting to keep her she is a lovely little thing! At what age do they open their eyes? x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's certainly a chunky little thing  Love the picture with mum cuddling :001_tt1:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

missye87 said:


> She has a proper little milk belly, just want to stroke it!!!
> I don't blame you for wanting to keep her she is a lovely little thing! At what age do they open their eyes? x


Usually just over a week but can be up to 2 weeks sometimes, she'll finally get her first blurry sight of the nasty woman who keeps picking her up and weighing her soon lol


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Awww what a podger! They look very happy together, Mums probably glad she gets to devote all her attention to just 1 kitty instead of 5! 

Not at all surprised you want to keep her, shes beautiful


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

She definately likes to keep me guessing! yesterdays weight 202g so only 2g gain then this morning 229g yep a 27g gain!

Shes really such a sweetie though, she keep sucking her own feet but haven't managed to catch a photo of it yet! 

Although shes almost outgrown my little scales already, either need a larger container or get some new ones


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> She definately likes to keep me guessing! yesterdays weight 202g so only 2g gain then this morning 229g yep a 27g gain!
> 
> Shes really such a sweetie though, she keep sucking her own feet but haven't managed to catch a photo of it yet!
> 
> Although shes almost outgrown my little scales already, either need a larger container or get some new ones


Awwwww little chubbybubs! How old is she now? Xxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

8 days old today and 236g


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's the result of being an only baby, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall the milk for herself!  More piccies?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

omg beautiful lil baby n mummy :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

9 days old and 252g and her eyes are starting to open! 

Will take some more piccies and upload after tea, been rearranging the furniture today and dropped a huge table on me leg


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> 9 days old and 252g and her eyes are starting to open!
> 
> Will take some more piccies and upload after tea, been rearranging the furniture today and dropped a huge table on me leg


She is about the size if a normal 2 and a bit week old! 
Hope your leg isn't too bad :-(


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks my leg is ok ta, after the intial swearing it settled down to a nice throb and a good 4 inch bruise :frown2:

As requested a few more piccies 

Oh and I've fallen in love with the apricot Tonkinese! so have contacted a breeder to show my interest to be put on the waiting list


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

day 10 and 281g!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

She is so big and chubby! I'm getting all broody :001_huh:
So mummy and baby will get a companion?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I'd been thinking about going back into breeding pedigrees for some time now but wasn't sure I was really ready for it and after a bit of a shaky start I've got all the wonderful memories of why I loved it so much, they change so much every day and seeing the little characters coming out is just so rewarding! 

The other problem was picking which breed as it was like choosing between chocolate and ice cream, they are all so wonderful in such different ways that its just soo hard to choose! Then I came across a tonk and realised I hadn't seen one in years and then came accross the apricot and the fact that the GCCF will now recognise and allow registration of them and I just knew thats the one! 

It'll be some time yet though as they are still quite rare and so to find one thats a suitable breeding queen with show quality could be a very long wait!

But I dont mind, still working on the house which is kinda why I just wanted to make my mind up as I'll do the house differently now that I've decided to go ahead.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

And of course more piccies....


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

day 11 300g, eyes are open but just waiting for the inner lids to finish opening x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Dribbling all over my desk*

I'm lost for words she is so cute! I just want to kiss her little chubby belly! 
:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

day 12:- 327g and her eyes are fully open and she's starting to wonder round the box a bit more and look around shes a proper chubby little thing and at this rate she'll outgrow both her parents by 3 months :lol:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

day 13:- 341g so no signs of slowing down just yet :biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> day 13:- 341g so no signs of slowing down just yet :biggrin:


 have you checked for signs of a curly tail and little piggy snout 
A gorgeous little chunky baby :thumbup1:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> have you checked for signs of a curly tail and little piggy snout
> A gorgeous little chunky baby :thumbup1:


No curly tail or piggy snout but boy has she found her voice!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> No curly tail or piggy snout but boy has she found her voice!


:lol: when we have kittens it sounds like the Sooty and Sweep show


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: when we have kittens it sounds like the Sooty and Sweep show


:lol: :lol: :lol: Its been so long since had a kitten in the house you forget the unmistakeable "squeak" and so loud for such diddy little things but sooooo cute too! :lol: :001_wub:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwww! Little bear! Benji has a little squeak too, at 12 weeks he still hasn''t got a proper meow behind him. Storm just sounds like a girl though


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Awwwww! Little bear! Benji has a little squeak too, at 12 weeks he still hasn''t got a proper meow behind him. Storm just sounds like a girl though


I'd like to say they grow out of it but some dont, Maverick was the biggest, butchest, meanest looking cat and he was HUUUUGGGEEEE but he had the tiniest girliest meow ever!


----------

